# Is this pontil mark real as the seams seem to run through the bottom and up the sides and close to the top



## davenanni (Sep 10, 2020)

Is this a real pontil mark
The seams run through bottom up sides almost to top?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 10, 2020)

I don't see any pictures.  But bottles with pontils can and frequently do have seams.


----------

